# hello ppl I am so totaly new



## princess93 (Dec 15, 2006)

hi everyone! I am 13 years old and I just signed up. I love kittens and my favorite animals are puppies and kittens. I dont hav any petz but I will soon.
all4now


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties 

Sooooooo, what kind of puppies or kittens are you thinking of getting?


----------



## princess93 (Dec 15, 2006)

mabe a newborn. a friend had one and I felt like having it, It was so cuuuute!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen a little kitten that I didn't want. They're so irresistable! :luv


----------



## princess93 (Dec 15, 2006)

I no! I always freak out everytime I see them. I guess thats why I am petcrazy :?


----------



## friendly girl (Dec 15, 2006)

hi  I happen to be new too


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Do you now?
I guess you 2 don't know each other?

Wonder how you are posting from the same IP address?

204.112.207.*** [ 2 Posts ] [ Look up IP address ] 
Users posting from this IP address 
princess93 [ 5 Posts ] 
friendly girl [ 2 Posts ] 


Hmmmmmmmmmm :?:


----------



## princess93 (Dec 15, 2006)

sisters!!


----------



## friendly girl (Dec 15, 2006)

twins acualy. we are 13 and we are both new and she keeps using the computer!!!!! :x lol (I havta go now...she is kicking me off)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  . If your thinking of getting a kitten you should do your research before getting one :wink: .


----------

